# gel2root?????



## jack of all trades (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey anyone heard of or used this gel2root its a cup of clear gel u place the plant right in it until it roots


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

I've seen it...IMO it's just another way for the industry to take more money from novices.

I take a cut, cut it at a 45* angle, scrape the stem a little if it's woody, and stick it in either a rapid rooter, or a good light seedling mix of soil...no hormones...nothing plain pH'd water. clones go under a humidity dome for a few days, and get misted a couple times a day, sitting under a floro light.  I generaly have 90% take root.

I think people have problems with cloning because they over comlicate things, and some strains are just easier to clone than others...but it's not that hard...and no need for all these products.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 1, 2010)

I used them. Worked for many garden plants/flowers but MJ didn't like them...1 of 6 rooted. I usually get over 90% in rockwool or oasis cubes.


----------



## D3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Rockwool mini cubes. Works great.


----------

